# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  garde rongeurs

## melanie flecy

Vous êtes Propriétaire d'un animal et vous souhaitez le confier à quelqu'un pour s'en occuper pendant votre absence.

L'association Au Bonheur Des Rongeurs vous propose de garder vos rongeurs le temps de vos vacances. (paris/ île de France)

Pourquoi proposer un service de garde ?

- Nous espérons aussi réduire le nombre dabandons pendant les vacances en proposant des tarifs abordables.

- Largent des gardes sert à payer nourriture et frais vétérinaires pour les rongeurs abandonnés que nous recueillons 

L'association garde votre animal chez elle et sen occupe. Cette solution offre comme avantage que votre petit compagnon est sous surveillance 24h/24, ce qui est surtout nécessaire pour les animaux fragiles comme les lapins, par exemple.

tarif: 5 euros par jour et par animal 

pour faire garder votre rongeur voici comment nous joindre:
- facebook: Au Bonheur Des Rongeurs 
- mail: aubonheurdesrongeurs@hotmail.fr
- téléphone: 06.51.73.74.18

Lien de l'association: https://www.facebook.com/Au-Bonheur-Des-Rongeurs-271834749646395/

----------

